# Roof repair needed near hive



## sarabacon (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a healthy backyard colony in a suburb of Los Angeles.
Construction work will start in 5 days to repair the roof of my storage shed which is 10 feet from my hive.
Any advice for safety of workers? Thanks.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

just had my whole house re done, no issues. they should be up out of their flight path the only reason they may " bug" them and you may warn them about it is if they go after the salt in their sweat. If they are worried about it, screen them in the night before and put a wet sheet over the hive before day break to keep them cool if it's still getting pretty warm out.


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Tell them not to leave sodas and empty soda cans laying around.
And keep the trash cans they place those cans in covered.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Sara!


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

Harley has the solution. Feed them, give ventilation, and close them in for a day or two.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Old post dredged up by a spammer.


----------

